
Old School BBS: The Chinese Social Networking Phenomenon - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bbs_china_social_networking.php
======
andyn
I was hoping it was referring to the real old school BBS:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS>

